# Delta Waterfowl Banquet on 4/16 in West Fargo



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

The Agassiz Delta Waterfowl chapter of the FM area would like to invite you to our annual banquet on 4/16 at the Red River Fairgrounds. Doors open at 5pm and we WILL sell out so get there early!

If you'd like to purchase tickets in advance so you will definitely be able to get in, go to the link below and purchase them online.
http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/events/at ... o-nd/65960

Going to be an amazing banquet this year! Our chapter is remaining focused on our vision of helping youth by providing special prizes for kids attending the banquet, expanding our youth hunt, college scholarships and this year we've also sponsored the Oak Grove trap shooting team!

Come out, have fun, and help support our local youth!

Also make sure to like us on Facebook to keep up with everything going on in our local chapter.


----------

